# مبيدات حشرية زحفه و طائرة و قوارض



## memo2014 (10 أكتوبر 2014)

اود ان ارحب بكم فى المنتدى الرائع و الذى تشرفت بتواجدى معكم به 
عندى عرض لكل من يعمل بمجال المبيدات 
صراصير و نمل و ذباب و ابراص و قوارض 
على استطاعه لتوفير كميات كبيرة و طبعا مسجله بوزاره الصحه 
فعاله جدا و بأسعار الجملة 
لمن يهمه الامر يرجى التواصل عبر الخاص 
و لكم فائق احترامى و تقديرى ​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

نورت المنتدي ياباشا و ياريت تفيدنا بخبراتك في هذا المجال


----------



## mido_lordship (3 نوفمبر 2014)

ابعت علي الخاص لست بالاصناف اللي حضرتك بتشتغل فيها ولو ممكن اسعارها او لو عاوز تحدد الاسعار بعدين مفيش مشكلة (انا بشتغل في كميات ) صحة عامة فقط


----------

